# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Sörnäisten-/Hermanninrannan raitiotie

## Elmo Allen

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan tämänpäiväisen kokouksen esityslista löytyy netistä. Mukana mm. Sörnäistenrannan/Hermanninrannan osayleiskaavaehdotus. Havainnekuvasta näkyy kivasti, miten raitiotie on viety Sörnäisten rantatien vierellä suorastaan pikaraitiomaisesti omalla väylällään. Ei nyt pitkää pätkää, mutta kumminkin. Ottaen huomioon Hämeentien ruuhkaisuuden ja liikennevalosumpun, saapa nähdä, pääseekö Arabianrantaan lopulta nopeammin Hermannin kautta.

Esityslista

----------


## 339-DF

Kuitenkin siinä Sörkan rantatiellä siihen tiehen tulee jostain syystä omituinen paise, jonka ratakin kiertää, vaikka tie nyt kulkee suoraan.

Metroaseman kohdalla näytti kuvien perusteella siltä, ettei sinne tulisi edes omia kaistoja ratikalle. Voiko olla? Nämä kuvat oli jossain Kalasataman metroaseman aloituskorttelit -kohdassa jos nyt muistan oikein kun maanantaina katsoin.

----------


## vristo

> Kuitenkin siinä Sörkan rantatiellä siihen tiehen tulee jostain syystä omituinen paise, jonka ratakin kiertää, vaikka tie nyt kulkee suoraan.


Minusta se "paise" näyttäisi olevan puisto tai viheralue tai jopa huvivenesatama. Älkää hyvät kaupunkilaiset vierastako sellaisia. Joukkoliikenne on kuitenkin tehty meidän kaikkien liikkumista varten. 
Ja minusta nuo suunnitemat mm. ratikkaliikenteen laajentamisen osalta näyttävät varsin lupaavilta.

----------


## kemkim

> Kuitenkin siinä Sörkan rantatiellä siihen tiehen tulee jostain syystä omituinen paise, jonka ratakin kiertää, vaikka tie nyt kulkee suoraan.


Periaatteella puistot ja viheralueet sun muu joutava vekka, kunhan liikenne pelaa suoria reittejä pitkin?  :Wink:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Havainnekuvan perusteella raitiolinjojen suunnittelu on aika vakaalla pohjalla. Eikä ihmekään kun projektipäällikkönä on Katajanokan, Länsi-Pasilan ja Arabianrannan raitioteiden todellinen "isä" Mikael Sundman.

Sörnäisten rantatien "mutka" ei hidasta raitiotietä, sehän on loiva mutka joka ei juuri ratapituutta lisää ja joka voidaan ajaa kunnon nopeudella.

Pääkadut näyttävät suunnitellun riittävän leveiksi että niillä on "normaali" raitiotiekaista joka erotetaan ehkä reunakivellä. Ei tämän tarkkuuden havainnekuvaan välttämättä merkitä kaistoja.

Lähinnä hivenen kritisoisin sitä, että Sompasaaren kärkeen, lähelle Mustikkamaata päättyvä ratikkalinja on "toispuoleinen". Se voitaisiin viedä paljon lähemmäs rannan kortteleita jos se kulkisi keskemmällä aluetta. Ratkaisussa on toki ratikkamatkustajille näkymät Merihaan ja Sörnäisten rannan suuntaan. Tämä asia voidaan muuttaa vielä asemakaavatasollakin, suuri osa kortteleistahan on vielä aivan viitteellisiä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Periaatteella puistot ja viheralueet sun muu joutava vekka, kunhan liikenne pelaa suoria reittejä pitkin?


No ei nyt ihan noin rajusti. Mutta Helsingissä on kyllä aikamoinen puuvimma, vaikka taidamme kuitenkin olla Euroopan metsäisin pääkaupunki. Katsokaapa vaikka joskus lentokoneesta!

Aleksis Kiven kadun puurivejä ei saanut siirtää keskeltä reunoille ratikan takia (vaikka puut joka tapauksessa uusitaan), eikä Itä-Pasilaan saanut tehdä raitiovaunukaistoja, koska silloin olisi jouduttu kaatamaan muutama puu, vaikka niitä on siellä kadunreunassa vaikka kuinka paljon. Teollisuuskadulla vielä istuttamattomat puut estivät ratikkakaistat! Tässäkin kaivattaisiin vähän vähemmän mustavalkoista ajattelua.




> Sörnäisten rantatien "mutka" ei hidasta raitiotietä, sehän on loiva mutka joka ei juuri ratapituutta lisää ja joka voidaan ajaa kunnon nopeudella.


Sitten siinä ei ole ongelmaa! Hyvä!




> Pääkadut näyttävät suunnitellun riittävän leveiksi että niillä on "normaali" raitiotiekaista joka erotetaan ehkä reunakivellä. Ei tämän tarkkuuden havainnekuvaan välttämättä merkitä kaistoja.


Katsoitko ne aloituskorttelien rakennusten havainnekuvat ja kaavapiirrokset katualueista? Ne ovat tarkempia kuin se yksi iso havainnekartta. Jos koko uudella radalla on omat kaistat (ne varmaan erotetaan reunakivin, niinhän tehdään jo nyt vanhoillakin kaistoilla), niin sitten kaikki on kunnossa.

----------


## 339-DF

Sörnäisten rantapuisto on esillä kslk:ssa 21.9. Havainnekuvassa näkyy raitiolinja varsin hyvin. Linkki: http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/hela/Kaupunki....htm#P317_4307

Osuudesta tulee todella pikaraitiomainen siten, että siinä ei näy olevan yhtään pysäkkiä. Tuo havainnekuva on nimittäin tehty niin tarkkaan, että olettaisin pysäkkikorokkeiden olevan siinä samalla keltaisella värillä kuin muu jalankulkualue ja radan ylittävät suojatiet.

Eikös muuten raitiotien osuutta Hakaniemenrannasta Merihakaan kannattaisi toteuttaa jo nyt? Pitkältäsillalta Hakaniemenrantaa suunnitelman mukaan ja tilapäinen kääntösilmukka tuohon Pannukakunpuistoon, kunnes rata vedetään aikanaan metroasemalle asti. Merihaka ei tarvitsisi bussilinjaa 68 (vrt. jlk 21.9.) eikä kai linjoja 16, 53 eikä 503:kaan.

----------

